# Caribbean vagabonds or gypsies if you will



## c_witch (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm looking for information about the 'True' costs of living aboard and cruising the Caribbean Sea. I'm not looking for the yachtie types who spend all or most of their time in the upscale marina's. 

We are looking at a departure in about 4 years. Yes I know that is some time off and much can happen in that time. We intend to live on the hook the majority of the time and expect to cover the area from Cuba to the leeward islands / with everything inbetween then north coast of south america / central america and back to cuba once again as our route. Think of it as a kinda circular route. 

I've seen that one can live quite well on 500.00 per month with this life style.

Please boat maintinance is a seperete issue and NOT to be included.

c_witch

There will be 2 of us and we will be on a 30 to 35 foot mono somewhat appropriately outfitted.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

$500 a month is not do-able in today's day and age. For a 35 mono, the *ENTRY* fee to the bahamas is now $300. The most complete accounting of cruising that I've seen is here: bumfuzzle | Cost of Sailing Around the World

They did eat out a lot and it was a circumnav, but a pretty gypsie lifestyle.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a full time liveaboard in the Eastern Caribbean. 

Can 2 people live on $500 a month sure, in fact I helped out a young couple recently when that were getting started cruising on a boat they had bought out here and their food budget was $400 which they said they were able to stay inside but they did eat lots of beans and rice, 

Can you live WELL on that figure, hmm not sure in fact I would say no. 

First of all you will live ' on the hook ' and stay out of bars.

Food costs are pretty high out here. So try going to WALMART with $50 for a weeks food shopping for the two of you. 

Think rice beans mac and cheese chicken carrots, kool aid bananas cheap local rum and water. Forget apples lettuce tomatoes beer and coke.

Stock up in Puerto Rico at Walmart and in Martinique at Leader Price.

The sunsets are free and so are most of the reefs.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

It's all about staying in the Western Caribbean, You can live like a king on the hook in Guatemala or Honduras for $500 a month. Even on the hook in San Blas or Columbia. Belize is as expensive as the States, I've never had much money and I've been cruising the Caribbean for 20 years. I would stock with 6 months of rice and beans and pickled and dried foods and spend most of my time in secluded areas where there is no place to spend money, catching fish and lobster and conch, drinking rum. And once every three week's head to town for a 3 day blow out, and then head back out to paradise for a few week's and round and round. Untill the money was low. Sail back to Key West, work whatever job, save and do it again. Last time I sailed down to Mexico, I had 400 bucks, spent some of that clearing in, and spent the rest of the 4 months in Bahia De Asscencion doing whatever I felt like, went out on a big night on the town in Isla Mujeres on my way back to the key's just to blow the money I hadn't spent.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> I had 400 bucks, spent some of that clearing in, and spent the rest of the 4 months in.


some parts of the caribbean will cost you that just to clear in...more for extensions...some even exit taxes...

water is still pricey, and fuel even more so...

better to have some reserves, eat more beans, or get some up to date information. A lot of what is out there is old.

some still have the vagrancy stuff, if they want to get picky...

the world ain't what it used to be...and the idea you can have a lagoon to yourself is pretty much over...

Columbia can be a stressful place, as much is crime ridden and the police quite corrupt. Belize is awesome but as indicated almost as much as the states, especially up north.


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

this is totally a loaded question. You can live off nothing down here if you want to, but you gotta like isolation to do that. In all honesty you have a lot of time to save up and figure out a way to make a bit of money while cruising. SO look into that. I would say you could live of $250 a month, but i wouldn't. You an also live off $10 000 a month, but I can't. Find your own thing. There are cheaper places and more expensive. Do your research and look into it. Check in fees blow, but if you stay somewhere for the max time and go to fewer expensive places it's not as big a deal. 

The bigger and more complex your boat, the more expensive your cruising costs. That is the only thing set in stone about the cost of cruising.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

There is only one country with a 300 dollar entrance fee and that is the Bahamas.

They would pay $150 if their boat was 34 feet or under.

Remember that fee is for a year and includes departure taxes for up to 3 people and a fishing licence.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

VELOCIR

I have no personal experience...although hope to. The above link is about a couple that cruised on an Albin Vega in and around the area you are looking for. In their blog they have a very detailed breakout of costs for the duration of their trip. It will be different for everyone but this will give you an idea of todays cost to cruise there on a 27ft sea worthy boat! It looks like they lived quite well and had a great time.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

this couple discusses costs fairly often in the book dunga the island. prices reflect when the book was written in the mid 2000's but the comparisons between the different islands should still be accurate.

Voyage of the Play Actor


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Interesting feedback to the OP.

I had thought you would need $500 a week not a month!

Granted my thinking was that some weeks you might spend that much, others not and the weeks of not spending would build the 'EEK something has broken fund' when required.


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

Always keep in mind that people waste a ton of money in things that are not necessary but rather a convenience. Take water for example. Everybody and their mother buys bottled water. It has become a custom now so deeply rooted that most people don't seem to remember that 15 years ago hardly anybody would pay a cent for water!!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Cruising from Yacht club to Yacht club in the Eastern Caribbean, maintaining water makers and refrigrators, ac units and generators and engines and buying gas and deisel, is very expensive. Bare bones cruising from secluded lagoon to out of the way cay's in the western carribean is virtually free once you clear in and supply your boat.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> Cruising from Yacht club to Yacht club in the Eastern Caribbean, maintaining water makers and refrigrators, ac units and generators and engines and buying gas and deisel, is very expensive. Bare bones cruising from secluded lagoon to out of the way cay's in the western carribean is virtually free once you clear in and supply your boat.


One hardly needs watermakers (and even refrigeration if you eat out cheaply) when you cruise near civilization. Its when you go off the grid that those exotic systems go from luxury to absolute necessity. Solar, wind, refrigeration, watermakers, reliable dinghy with bigger engine all come into play if you decide to go off-grid cruising. So I hold to my earlier statement...$500 a month is not likely in todays world.

And besides, who the hell is going to allow gypsies and vagabonds in their country...? Better to budget appropriately and *ENJOY* the cruise rather than it be an ordeal to survive.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Except for the fact that I do it constantly as you say "off grid" for much less than 500 a month. with no water maker or refrigeraion. My boat looks good and I am clean and presentable. Never been accused of looking like a vagabond or a gypsy. If I spend anything it's because I feel like it not because I have to. Nothing has ever broke that I could'nt fix with my supply of fix it stuff or just do without. If you set up your boat right, it's not so vulnerable or reliant on town. Then town becomes a place to visit once a month because you are bored not because you need it. The most relable dinghy I've ever owned was a dug out canoe, won't sink or break down.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

TQA said:


> There is only one country with a 300 dollar entrance fee and that is the Bahamas.


this is patently incorrect, and you may check some more before...

I know for a fact that Bermuda has a $35 per person entrance "tax".....and if you stay a while, a boat tax....

and that Grenada has a fee based on boat length, per month, starting at $50 per month...and $8 or $10 per person - "cruise" tax per month...

been there and done that....this of course in addition to valid passport and visa (which almost always have some fee, tax, bribe, grease, etc associated with it)..

try noonsite for information on other islands...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

kd3pc said:


> this is patently incorrect, and you may check some more before...
> 
> I know for a fact that Bermuda has a $35 per person entrance "tax".....and if you stay a while, a boat tax....
> 
> ...


Hmm you might want to check my location. I am currently cruisng in the Caribbean so I know a bit about the costs and at this PRECISE MOMENT I am in GRENADA and am looking at my cruising permit receipt for a 44 ft boat. It reads $75 EAST CARIBBEAN DOLLARS This is patently correct my friend!

Now you may have never known that the EC dollar is different to the US dollar. The exchange rate is FIXED at 2.68 EC to 1 US. [ God knows how they maintain this but they do it has not changed for many many years I was cruising out here in the 90s and it was the same ]

So my permit cost me $28 US.

As the OP is talking about a boat under 40 feet their cost would be $50 EC or $18.66 US a month in Grenada.

Currently there are NO OTHER FEES applicable to a cruiser making a visit of up to 3 months. Noonsite is not up to date on this one which is odd as the current fee structure has been in place for at least a year.

Most other islands cost less per month than Grenada, the French islands being the cheapest of all at $1 to $5.

There is one island that does cost a lot and that is Trinidad as they hit you with a whacking $400 TT dollar [ approx $75 US ] fee PER PERSON arrival/visa but the boat fee is $50 TT a month. However most people visiting Trini stay at least 3 months so it is not so bad.

BTW I have cruised the Windwards and Leewards fpr many years and there has NEVER been an instance of any customs port authority or immigration officer even hinting at the need for " bribe, grease ". In fact the opposite is true as I have been helped to avoid overtime charges.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

TQA said:


> There is only one country with a 300 dollar entrance fee and that is the Bahamas.
> 
> They would pay $150 if their boat was 34 feet or under.
> 
> Remember that fee is for a year and includes departure taxes for up to 3 people and a fishing licence.


Turks & Caicos since Jan12 have an entry fee schedule similar to the Bahamas
10 day entrance fee = $US100 - but limited to the island of arrival/clearance only. 
90 cruising permit = $US300


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

RichH said:


> Turks & Caicos since Jan12 have an entry fee schedule similar to the Bahamas
> 10 day entrance fee = $US100 - but limited to the island of arrival/clearance only.
> 90 cruising permit = $US300


OUCH My bad

They have really jacked up the charges since my last visit.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Ir's a new change and the marine biz people are not happy. So we will see what happens there.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think we need more info to accurately assess the OP's possibility of living on $500 a month. He mentioned not including boat maintenance in this, but exactly what does he include here? Fuel for example?. Also would need to know more about lifestyle. Rum may be cheap but the mixer may be much more costly for example. 

I would agree with one of the posters who mentioned the need for an emergency fund. We lived fairly frugally in the Eastern Caribbean on an older 45' boat with all the bells and whistles (watermaker, genset, etc) for about $1200 a month - for everything, but we had a considerable emergency fund if we needed it.


----------



## MattSplatt (Dec 10, 2010)

Mixer??? ;-)


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yea a Mixer... You know when you catch rain water off the sails to mix in with your scotch.


----------



## c_witch (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your various inputs. 'She' has found them interesting. Fuel of course is not a maintinace issue but a living cost . This is not to be a cruise perse but a retirement option for life style. We have more available then the 500.00 but as mentioned any excess, the more the better, goes into the emergency 'kitty'. Buying water seems rather silly when one can capture fresh water during the numerous rains and refill ones tankage. Of course this will not work 100 percent of the time but should suffice most of the time. We are talking of clearing in and living on the hook in the out islands for the most part. I was mostly looking at the costs for local food 'away' from the mainstream supplies. I was also interested in the fee's one might expect at a yard to pull the boat for bi or tri-annual maintince, the labour being performed by the crew.

We are use to a rather minimalist life style and would continue as such. The boat would have solar and wind gen capabilities and use propane for cooking. We would not have pressurized water nor hot water on demand. Being canadian there are also some advantages to being common wealth citizens, although they have become fewer over time.

c_witch


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

For a boat 35 ft long 200 to 250 $US for haul chock and splash with 5 days ashore. Most yards are OK with liveaboard DIY. See CLICKY tor a typical Grenada yard rate sheet.

You will use quite a bit of diesel getting to the Eastern Caribbean following the route decribed in A Gentlemans Guide to Passages South by Bruce Van Sant [ Essential reading ] Once here you can use as little as 10 galls a year if your boat sails well and you dont mind ghosting along at 2.5 knots from time to time. My boat is much thirstier than yours will be and I use 20 to 50 galls a year. Wish I had a Code Zero on a furler though!

Good idea on getting set up to catch water. Make sure your awning can be tied down FIRMLY and stretched out TIGHTLY and you have good collecting channels.

Get a solar shower many days it is hot enough to do the washing up.

Go to Goodwill and get a Pfaff sewing machine with a metal armature $10 -30 it will pay for itself on the first diy repair of a sail or awning.


----------



## Tourjours Pret (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I am TV producer developing a documentary series about what it's like to live off the grid on a sailboat. Do you know of any salty sea dogs who live on the hook in North America and the Caribbean who might be good characters to feature in the series? If so, can you contact us at [email protected]?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

You know, there's a bar-b-Que in Portsmouth, Dominica every Sunday for the yachties. In season there are usually a hundred boats or more anchored there. It's $20.00 US a head. It is a blast & a great place to make friends. Wouldn't it be a shame not to be able to go? Or eat out anywhere, or take a tour to the waterfalls, or rent a scooter in the Saints?
I could go on & on, but I think you get the idea.
It isn't about how little it costs, it's about the quality of the experience. Unless you want to always make excuses as to why you aren't joining the cool people you keep meeting at the next get together, spend an extra couple of years getting together enough money to have some fun too.
Don't get me wrong, we DO NOT party every night, hardly, but when it's Carnival, a few beers is not out of place. When some friends are meeting at Secret Harbor Marina to watch the closing ceremonies of the Olympics, you might wish your finances allowed it. 
Just by the by, are you going to do laundry by hand? Water in many places is nearly 30 cents (US) a gallon. Overtime clearance fees could blow a whole monthly budget in Bequia.
It is not only about the sailing, or beautiful anchorages or self sufficiency; it's about a lifestyle that is unique, durable and a whole heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## Hawaiigirl (Jan 3, 2012)

We are getting ready to do this within the next couple of years so I will update and document as I go...first we are going to sail around Florida to gain experience


----------



## Doneldar (Apr 27, 2010)

thats the dream that I'm working for...so I hope this is do-able


----------

